
Can you be happy and truly ambitious? - PodCurator
One definition of happiness is being at peace with oneself no matter the situation. But a lot of people who make a large difference in the world&#x2F;lives of others were deeply unsatisfied&#x2F;egotistical hence why they even pursued the change they did.<p>How do you reconcile the two, or are there examples in business one can point to that have?
======
throw51319
I'm only 28 so I don't know all the answers... but I think you can be a sort
of "relaxed ambitious" where you are very content with your life as it is, and
any drive to achieve is driven by curiosity moreso than pure ambition of power
or ambition of other peoples' approval.

------
kleer001
IMHO Happiness is a trap as an end in an of its self. Instead, look to serve
others.

Why do you want to be happy?

------
webmaven
Needs an "Ask HN:" in the title.

